
De Millo, Lipton, and Perlis on the Limits of Formal Methods [1979] - microtherion
http://fresh.homeunix.net/~luke/misc/p271-de_millo.pdf
======
microtherion
I find this paper a rather useful antidote to Dijkstra's propaganda of formal
methods, and I am puzzled why it does not get (re)published on HN nearly as
often as Dijkstra's essay. I believe it deserves a wider audience.

I'm not aware of any real world success story for formal methods in the 30
years since this paper was published to make me doubt its conclusions.

------
akkartik
Dijkstra's response:
[http://www.cs.utexas.edu/~EWD/transcriptions/EWD06xx/EWD638....](http://www.cs.utexas.edu/~EWD/transcriptions/EWD06xx/EWD638.html)

